# Your Cars



## billw (7 Dec 2020)

So there's been quite a bit of car talk recently. So what's your favourite car that you've owned or driven? My list is long so I'll let others have a chance!


----------



## gregmcateer (7 Dec 2020)

I did enjoy my brother's first car - blue Morris marina 1.3. Went like stink, but unfortunately cornered and stopped stopped like stink. 
His Peugeot 205gti was a beast. 
My own first car was a Toledo sprint (with overdrive!!!), but my fave was a W-reg Golf V5. Lovely car. And Reliable - still going now.


----------



## SammyQ (7 Dec 2020)

My sister's Reliant Scimitar. Ex-Works-Director's wagon 3L, transit V6,, Fairey overdrive. At full chat, under 15 mpg....

Sam


----------



## Roland (7 Dec 2020)

Many years ago I was in a meeting with an accounting firm partner. His ‘phone rang. It was his Mercedes dealer to say that his new car was ready, but they were reneging on a deal to take his V8 Daimler Sovereign in part exchange. In annoyance he returned to the meeting and asked “Does anyone want to buy my car for what these sprouts are now offering? There’s no way I’m going to let them have it.“ I was about to buy a Vauxhall. Instead I spent the next 11 years in air-conditioned luxury. I never did find out how fast it could go.


----------



## treeturner123 (7 Dec 2020)

I loved my bright yellow Spitfire. Wonderful to drive, turned on a sixpence and with the hood down and 'Layla' blaring from the sound system, what could be better.

I also loved my company car a Citron which glided everywhere, raised itself when going through floods and handled really well

Phil


----------



## Distinterior (7 Dec 2020)

A two wheel drive Sierra Sapphire Cosworth in Flint Grey.....It was a joy to drive and I wish I still had it. It was totally standard and hadn’t been messed about with.  I bought it from a specialist dealer , kept it for 6 years and sold it for loads more than I paid for it......

A mate of mine bought a new Mk 1 Lotus Elise back in 1997.....It was an amazing thing to drive as the handling and power to weight ratio was so impressive at the time.


----------



## sammy.se (7 Dec 2020)

2014 Ford Focus ST3.
beast of a car with handling that meets/beats any German made counterpart.


----------



## PerryGunn (7 Dec 2020)

This is my 'toy' one of 167 in RHD with only 370 made in total. Initially built at the BMW factory in Spartanburg USA, then shipped to the Alpina factory in Buchloe where it was reconstructed with a hand-built engine, bespoke interior, suspension etc.


----------



## artie (7 Dec 2020)

1972 Ford Capri 1600 XL crossflow, Daytona yellow with black vinyl roof.
Very tame by later standards but I was the dogs danglies driving it.
As long as I kept my foot down it went exactly where pointed.


----------



## marcros (7 Dec 2020)

I may be alone in this view, but my best car is my current car. I change it every few years for one that is a few years old when I get it, and without fail things have moved on to the point where I wouldn't want to go back to the previous one. 

current one has start-stop technology, good brakes, fast enough, reliable, satnav, good stereo, parking sensors. Make is irrelevant because most cars of the last 5 years will meet that criteria. The next one will be better, whatever it is.

I would say that any car more than 10 years old isnt a patch on what is available now. Some just look nicer.


----------



## sammy.se (7 Dec 2020)

marcros said:


> I may be alone in this view, but my best car is my current car. I change it every few years for one that is a few years old when I get it, and without fail things have moved on to the point where I wouldn't want to go back to the previous one.
> 
> current one has start-stop technology, good brakes, fast enough, reliable, satnav, good stereo, parking sensors. Make is irrelevant because most cars of the last 5 years will meet that criteria. The next one will be better, whatever it is.
> 
> I would say that any car more than 10 years old isnt a patch on what is available now. Some just look nicer.



Some cars move the body. 
Some cars move the soul.


----------



## bourbon (7 Dec 2020)

I have tended to keep my cars longer as I have got older. The present one, 1.6 litre petrol Focus estate, I've had it 14 years. Ex motobility, serviced from new. around 170000 miles on the clock, Tows a caravan when required, Always carries a mobility scooter (unrelated to the car). It's in the garage at the moment for it's MOT. needs new front brake calliper front shock absorber and a tyre. Under £500 including the service. I don't think that's too bad


----------



## doctor Bob (7 Dec 2020)

This makes me smile a lot.





I had this in 2010 but prefer the Esprit


----------



## Jameshow (7 Dec 2020)

Reliant scimitar 
Citroen ax GT 
Audi A4 2.6 v6 
Volvo V70 T5 + XC90 
Movano lwb camper!!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Sandyn (7 Dec 2020)

My first car, a yellow Triumph Herald. Was brilliant. It was ideal for a beginner driver. Maintenance was so simple, you could stand inside the engine bay. Engine removal was a one lad job, I drove thousands and thousands of miles in it. I used to sleep in it in my hippy days, then one night, some one drove into the back wing. I drove it all the way from Bradford to the highlands, took the engine and gearbox out of it. We lived on a farm, when I had removed all the bits from it, my father dug a big hole in the ground with a digger and buried the shell. 
My favourite car to drive was my VW golf 4motion V6, but just too easy to speed, so got rid of it. It will be 20 soon and still going strong. I now drive an old man's car....... I'll be in trouble if he finds out!


----------



## Turnr77 (7 Dec 2020)

Been a couple but favourite probably was my 78, 6.6ltr Trans Am, great fun but lucky to get 15mpg, got rid after blowing 2 engines. Not mine but same as this




Then later Jeep Grand Cherokee 4ltr, nice to drive but 18-20mpg.




And a kit car I built in my 20's based on VW Beetle running gear. It had a custom built 1835cc engine with two twin 40mm downdraught Webber carbs. Went like **** off a shovel but due to large wheel/tyres would not run much past 90mph. It also averaged 11mpg! This is the actual car above.

I have to be a bit more sensible these days and am actually quite looking forward to the new Volvo XC40 due in January.


----------



## Linus (7 Dec 2020)

Austin A40 Somerset....becuse it was my first car, and it only cost me £2 12s 6d!!!!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Dec 2020)

Sod cars.


----------



## Linus (7 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Sod cars.
> 
> View attachment 97855


A bit pokier than my Triumph Tiger Cub then eh!


----------



## doctor Bob (7 Dec 2020)

if we are including bikes then this would be right up there, should never have sold it. I have no actual images so a stock pic of a Chesterfield.


----------



## sploo (7 Dec 2020)

Most fun: probably my great uncle's 1979 Mk1 Ford Fiesta. Had less than 8000 miles on it when he passed away about 20 years ago. 950cc of underpowered four pot, and suspension so bad that the car would do a little sideways hop if you exited a corner having gone in too fast. I don't remember the brakes. It probably didn't have any.

Most likely to kill me: a 600cc Honda Hornet

Best: a 3 Series Diesel Touring... that's been tickled by some nice Austrian gentlemen to kick out 500lbft of rear tyre destroying goodness - but is visually so dull it doesn't attract unwanted attention.


----------



## sploo (7 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Sod cars.
> 
> View attachment 97855


Knee down sir?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Dec 2020)

sploo said:


> Knee down sir?


I've had the footplate fold up at 95mph in a long bend.


----------



## sploo (7 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I've had the footplate fold up at 95mph in a long bend.


Marquez eat your heart out


----------



## Ollie78 (7 Dec 2020)

Rx7 - Can`t beat a screaming rotary engine and pop up headlights, superb handling, no power steering, I miss it.

Toyota Hilux pickup MK3 (bright yellow) - A great vehicle for general tooling around and carrying random stuff. Indistructible too, probably why it was stolen. I suspect some African warlords are having a lovely time with it by now.

Nissan Elgrand - Its a big bus, but at least its a 3.5 litre v6 luxury bus. Nothing better for ferrying the kids about in. Sliding doors are great in car parks too.

Must add Lexus GS430, not mine but what an amazing car that is.

Ollie


----------



## Cheshirechappie (7 Dec 2020)

Best car I ever owned was a 2002 Vauxhall Astra estate 1.7 diesel, owned from nearly new. Had hoped to get 10 years, but ended up with 17 years of pretty reliable service out of it - 55mpg, economical servicing and repairs once I'd kicked the main dealers into the long grass; pretty much bother-free motoring - it just kept chugging along. I'd be running it yet if bodywork corrosion around the suspension mounts hadn't caught up with it. I miss it's relative simplicity, too. Why do cars need computer controls, for Gawd's sake?


----------



## paulrbarnard (7 Dec 2020)

300TDi 110 CSW Defender. I’ve had mine for 16 years.


----------



## Bm101 (7 Dec 2020)

1983 Raleigh Burner Mk1.
Eat ma dust_ bitches_!
Took the pads off to make it lighter and waaaaay cooler obs.

Stock photo obviously ... it was 1983 FFS! Photos cost money then.

But actually this a modern anniversary model reproduced from old unused parts by the original factory.
Guess how much this repro of my childhood need for speed will set you back in today's money.
Then click here.








Raleigh Burner - 35th Anniversary Chrome Aero Pro only 550 worldwide #219 | eBay


Find great deals for Raleigh Burner - 35th Anniversary Chrome Aero Pro only 550 worldwide #219. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.co.uk





Imagine how many copies of BMX Bandits on VHS that would net you.


----------



## Aquachiefofficer (7 Dec 2020)

My current model is a Porsche Boxster S which I've had for 10 years and still only 60 K on the clock. Frighteningly fast and a dream to handle. My second car which I owned aged 20 was a Lotus Elan S4 and amazingly still on the road (has doctor bob got it?)


----------



## Droogs (7 Dec 2020)

For me it's a coin toss between my old Alfa GTAm and my old VR4 estate. Man I used to love surprising and owning porsche boxter drivers and boy racers in that. Such a pity it got a gentle tap on the buttocks-end by a 1 ton L/R and ended up 2 feet shorter.


----------



## Jake (7 Dec 2020)

I love my sensible family estate, hard to think of anything I'd rather drive (within reason price-wise).


----------



## Jake (7 Dec 2020)

Legnum or Galant VR4 Droogs?


Edit, missed the mention of estate, so Legnum then. Some VR4 heritage ran on into mine.


----------



## Ollie78 (7 Dec 2020)

Bm101 said:


> 1983 Raleigh Burner Mk1.
> Eat ma dust_ bitches_!
> Took the pads off to make it lighter and waaaaay cooler obs.
> 
> ...




Pretty Rad !

I had the white one with the black mag wheels. It was awesome till I snapped the frame.

Ollie


----------



## akirk (7 Dec 2020)

Ones I have sold: mgb roadster with a race engine, couple of Jag xjs, but esp. one - facelift, manual 4.0 litre in BRG

current: z3 for top down sunny days

e39 m5 - probably the best car I will ever own, 40,000 miles in it without issue...





and classic RR - soft dash LSE with a bespoke c. 5.0 litre-ish engine


----------



## Sideways (8 Dec 2020)

SAAB 900i 3 door.
A real engineers car. Comfort, handling and technology all great for its day.
Put 165k miles on that one before it became uneconomic to maintain.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (8 Dec 2020)

The current Mazda 2 sedan averaging a real 18.2 kpl or 43 mpg in every day driving


The colour is what was available at the dealership In the trim we wanted.
then off for the required blessing




FWIW the red number plates are temporary plates that you get with a new car (if you pay the deposit) they are with you until the dealer pays the government tax then you get the permanent plates, our plates took about 3 months to arrive.


----------



## clogs (8 Dec 2020)

love my VW T4..D....1999.......would swop it for a new EV version if I €60,000 spare.....
but this should be finished for spring 02.....


----------



## skeetstar (8 Dec 2020)

A bit like sideways, my fave was a saab 900i, 4 door, auto. Soooooooo comfortable. 21mpg, I always remember it cornered like a barge, and build quality was unimpeachable. Sideways, did you have the Aero version?

Fave fun vehicle was my 1969 LR series 2 88inch. Go anywhere, 18mpg on a run.
No heater, canvas tilt, fix anything on it with a hammer and a cable tie. Not at all comfortable.


----------



## Just4Fun (8 Dec 2020)

Aquachiefofficer said:


> My current model is a Porsche Boxster S which I've had for 10 years and still only 60 K on the clock.


Nice car. My wife was considering buying a Boxter new in 2003 or 2004 but the dealer would not let her take one for a test drive. Instead she bought a new BMW 325 cabriolet, which she still has.

The previous new car she bought, in 1988, was a Lancia Delta Integrale, a 2-litre turbo 4WD rocket. That was a fantastic car, great fun. We kept it until 2005 when someone rear-ended it.

I was just thinking a couple of days ago that the BMW is now as old as the Lancia was when it was written off. The BMW has done 450 000 km which is a little more than the Lancia did, but the BMW has been much cheaper to run and has needed no bodywork attention, in stark contrast to the Lancia. The Lancia was MUCH more fun though which more than made up for that.

Of my own cars the ones I remember most fondly are a couple of Triumph GT6 Mk IIIs, a Jaguar XJ6 and a Jaguar XJ12, but those were a long time ago. Nowadays I have more sensible (AKA boring) cars.


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Dec 2020)

When I was in the R.A.F. I was unlucky enough to have to spend 2 1/2 years in Singapore, late 1966 to mid 69 and being a lowly corporal I couldn't afford a new car so I had this










1946 MGTC. I never managed to find out but there was something quite special about that car with its 10" alloy finned breaks, the block had been skimmed to raise the compression and the stuff under the bonnet was a lot more special to look at the the run of the mill car with all aluminium fittings





I wept when I had to sell it before I was posted back to Brize Norton. I just didn't have £100 to ship it back

I nearly forgot to say that if you believe that I was unlucky with that posting


----------



## Notters (8 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> So there's been quite a bit of car talk recently. So what's your favourite car that you've owned or driven? My list is long so I'll let others have a chance!


First car was an ex Post Office engineering Morris Minor van with rubber mudguards.These vans were auctioned in Croydon and you could bid for them.Fortunately I had a mate in the PO garage who alerted me to a "good 'un" coming up for auction.He kindly relieved the van of its rotor arm which made it a non runner,I bid £20 which secured
the van ,put in the rotor arm and drove it home ! Second car was a lovely 66 Beetle 1300 cc with Yankee bumpers.The green Beetle did over 100k before the engine blew.Bought second hand engine which a mate fitted in double quick time as the engine was held on by four bolts! Followed this with great 2 litre VW camper van with a Spacemaker roof and in retirement me and a mate built a Robin Hood 2B a cheapo version of a Caterham 7.


----------



## doctor Bob (8 Dec 2020)

clogs said:


> love my VW T4..D....1999.......would swop it for a new EV version if I €60,000 spare.....
> but this should be finished for spring 02.....
> View attachment 97882


That is lovely. Tell me more please


----------



## Kriggi (8 Dec 2020)

marcros said:


> I would say that any car more than 10 years old isnt a patch on what is available now. Some just look nicer.



I have to disagree, my Lotus Exige S feels so much better to drive than anything more modern which is why I've had it for 12 years and have no intention of selling it. Modern cars are so heavy and numb in comparison. There's something to be said for older lighter cars and driving enjoyment, something that can't be said for the heavier modern cars, even if they do have heated seats, CarPlay, Sat nav, airbags, parking sensors......


----------



## marcros (8 Dec 2020)

Kriggi said:


> I have to disagree, my Lotus Exige S feels so much better to drive than anything more modern which is why I've had it for 12 years and have no intention of selling it. Modern cars are so heavy and numb in comparison. There's something to be said for older lighter cars and driving enjoyment, something that can't be said for the heavier modern cars, even if they do have heated seats, CarPlay, Sat nav, airbags, parking sensors......
> 
> View attachment 97892



Nope!

I have never driven a lotus but always admired them. I don't doubt it is excellent to drive and there is no denying that it looks good. For me personally though that appeal would have worn off when I was sat in traffic, cold and lost. Oh and once I had managed to actually get into it (if it is similar to an Elise) I would not be getting out quickly. 

I do like it though. If I had endless money and could have a number of cars for different occasions, it would be on the shortlist.


----------



## Transit80 (8 Dec 2020)

Wish I had not sold this one,






1975 Saab 96V4, completely rebuilt by me with power steering, central locking, electric windows,Rover 200srs wheels,and signed on the roof by the one and only Erik Carlson.


----------



## Cooper (8 Dec 2020)

We had this from 1994 until last autumn. I had to move our VW Type 25 TDI on because of the changes to the extension of the Ultra Low Emission Zone in London and that I cannot continue to maintain it. If only there was a current vehicle half as useful!! Airport pickups of our children, grand children and their luggage, 8X4s, 3meter pipes, replacement fridges swallowed up, a big trailer and a clear view of the traffic ahead.


----------



## Sideways (8 Dec 2020)

skeetstar said:


> A bit like sideways, my fave was a saab 900i, 4 door, auto. Soooooooo comfortable. 21mpg, I always remember it cornered like a barge, and build quality was unimpeachable. Sideways, did you have the Aero version?


Not quite like the Opel Manta GT that came before it but I don't remember the handling being bad  Far better than Volvo's back then, and sooo much servo on the brakes -whenever anyone drove it for the first time, they'd almost put the passenger through the windscreen.
Just a standard 2.0i manual not the aero but it averaged 28-30mpg.

I'm typing this sitting on the passenger seat that I removed and turned into an office chair when I scrapped it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Dec 2020)

sploo said:


> Marquez eat your heart out



Marquez doesn't ride a 1900cc, 8'5" long V twin.


----------



## sploo (8 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Marquez doesn't ride a 1900cc, 8'5" long V twin.


No, but I think we can all agree we'd like to see it


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Dec 2020)

Pre World War II Armstrong Siddeley limousine. It had a preselector gearbox and was painted battleship Grey with 'pussers' shipside Grey. This was in the 1950s at HMS Vernon. A shipmate of mine had bought the vehicle to restore. I don't think he ever did thst, but anyway we had fun driving this vehicle around. It was the first car I ever drove and at the time drove only on the base because I had no licence.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Dec 2020)

We have a t5.1 caravelle great van 

But half the character of the T25 etc. 

Cheers James


----------



## billw (8 Dec 2020)

Kriggi said:


> I have to disagree, my Lotus Exige S feels so much better to drive than anything more modern which is why I've had it for 12 years and have no intention of selling it. Modern cars are so heavy and numb in comparison. There's something to be said for older lighter cars and driving enjoyment, something that can't be said for the heavier modern cars, even if they do have heated seats, CarPlay, Sat nav, airbags, parking sensors......
> 
> View attachment 97892



Had one of those. Bonkers. Not the S though, just the standard one in lime green. Could hear and see me coming from miles away. I'd love another one in all honesty.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Dec 2020)

Lotus? Lots Of Trouble, Usually Serious.


----------



## Just4Fun (8 Dec 2020)

Kriggi said:


> I have to disagree, my Lotus Exige S feels so much better to drive than anything more modern which is why I've had it for 12 years and have no intention of selling it. Modern cars are so heavy and numb in comparison. There's something to be said for older lighter cars and driving enjoyment, something that can't be said for the heavier modern cars, even if they do have heated seats, CarPlay, Sat nav, airbags, parking sensors......


That is a subject that could probably rival sharpening threads for the variety of views, all of which are right in the eyes of the view holders. In reality it is just that different features apply to different people, and to the same people at different times.
I am jealous of your Lotus but it would not make sense for me to have one, at least not now.


----------



## billw (8 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Lotus? Lots Of Trouble, Usually Serious.



I had 4. Madness, although my gf's dad was a Lotus mechanic so I luckily had a source of labour!

This was my last one.....






Prior to that I owned 2 of these (separately, I'm not that mad).... not mine just a stock photo...






Not fun if it rained that. Also very difficult to insure when the question "how many doors does it have" was none. No insurer had none as an option. No radio, no luggage space, the heater had one setting - on. Full on crazy to drive, semi-slick tyres as standard meant it stuck to the road like glue. 

And my last cars before I temporarily emigrated were these two.... second from the left was mine.






and this cost me a tenth of that one and was a complete blast.


----------



## Cozzer (8 Dec 2020)

Rover 75.
Beautiful, beautiful dashboard design and layout.
Beautiful shaped rear numberplate.
Head gasket #1 not so beautiful.
Head gasket #2, 2 months after #1, even less so....


----------



## Sgian Dubh (8 Dec 2020)

My first car was one of these things, but it was all turquoise without the white stripe. (The image came from this source: 1966 Ford Cortina mk1 1500 GT SOLD | Car And Classic) I was also a bit of an inverted snob and carefully removed all the GT badge labels, and tweaked the engine, carbs, and drive train so that it was faster than the standard GT model. After I'd mucked about the mechanical bits It was also quicker off the mark and up to sixty than the Lotus Cortina - after sixty, the Lotus definitely had the edge. Removing the badges and other obvious signs of driving a 'sportier' version of the model was handy at traffic light standing start races because the other knob-heads in their souped up cars were never quite sure what they were up against.

But it was fun doing the stupid boy racer thing, if a bit hairy at times (probably hairier than I realised back then), as well as fun tinkering under the bonnet, and I got that I could change the clutch in a bit over half a day - I was pretty good at burning out clutches. Today, I can't imagine getting under the bonnet to do some serious spanner wielding because it's all such a mystery under there now. Slainte.


----------



## graduate_owner (8 Dec 2020)

I agree with the first person to reply - the Morris Marina I owned had good performance for a 1.3 but cornering, braking, in fact everything else was truly awful.
However I am going to vote as my LEAST FAVOURITE vehicle ever (and I have owned quire a few now at nearly 71 years old) -

my 1961 reg Austin A35 van

It was dire in all respects. Pressing the brake pedal was like standing on a brick - hard and unresponsive, and practically zero effect in reverse. The slide down windows had the grip missing, so in the wet weather my hand just used to slide off the pane and I couldn't open them. The indicators were the old semaphore ones which always stuck. To check the brake fluid it was necessary to remove the rubber mats, unscrew and remove a panel in the floor, reach down to remove the top of the reservoir, and shine a torch to see the level of fluid. Steering was shaky, shock absorbers were not good, the heater was unbelievable - open a tap under the bonnet for winter, close for summer, so primitive. And it leaked, rain always managed to come in and drip exactly over the throttle pedal so soaked my leg.
A number of these issues could have been fixed by spending some money (short supply then) but overall it was awful.


----------



## Dr W (8 Dec 2020)

Only car I ever owned (~30 yeas ago) was a 1966 Morris Minor Traveler (aka the 'Half-Timbered Moggie'). Coincided with my early interest in carpentry, as I struggled to patch up the wet-rot infested bodywork. Had to sell it after uni because I went to live in central London, where there was no parking but probably just as well, given that the price of ash, even back then was way out of my league.


----------



## nickds1 (8 Dec 2020)

My baby!

My heavily tricked out desert Jeep JK, named Stoffel, with #2 son at the wheel after having given him a lesson. Now is the best time of the year to be in the desert, and we miss it terribly. Winter out there is just lovely - constant high 20s/low 30s and just a fantastic environment for driving, wildlife & camping... Stoffel loved sand & mountains equally... the huge expanse of the Rub' al Khali and the mountains of the Northern Hajar in Musandam or Jebel Shams & Jebel Akhdar in the Al Hajar of Oman proper are magical places.

Stoffel went to a new home 18 months ago when we returned to the UK. We have visitation rights whenever we are back there (UAE/Oman)...


----------



## D.Stephenson (8 Dec 2020)

Some lovely machines on this thread 

My wife and I seem to have somehow ended up with a collection of 5 vehicles, some more practical than others 
Here’s a glimpse of the more interesting ones, there’s a Honda Hornet 600 and a modern Skoda fabia estate out of view (



ran out of driveway space )


----------



## Glitch (8 Dec 2020)

I used to love driving in my late teens, early 20's when there were far fewer cars on the road.
Favourite car was a 1969 998cc Mini Cooper.

Now I sadly get satisfaction from my 2004 Honda CR-V. Owned from new. It's now used for dog transport, trips to the recycling centre (took a 6 x 10 shed in one trip) and trips to timber merchant - 3.6m lengths of 5x2 no problem. Worth nothing and just waiting for it to decide when it's had enough. Nearly went when catalytic converter was nicked a few weeks ago. 

Occasional drive of the wife's Audi A1 blows the cobwebs away but driving in London for me is a complete misery compared to younger days whizzing through Herts country lanes.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (8 Dec 2020)

I am now 70 but have not had a lot of cars, largely because I tend to hold on to them for a long time. A couple of SAAB 900 coupes, one a turbo with horrible lag. I have a real soft spot for my first car, which was clapped out when I got it, but restored (as best as a 20 year old could). This is not mine, but otherwise identical '65 Lancia Fulvia Coupe ...






The one I wished I had not let go was this '57 Porsche 356A, which I spent 12 years rebuilding ...






Why did I sell it? I could not fix the gearbox, and no one else could in my town as well. Reluctantly, I sold it to someone with the deeper pockets who could do it justice. I had instant remorse, and would up buying another Porsche, a 2001 Boxster S, which I have now had about 15 years. This is one fantastic car to drive ...






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## thetyreman (8 Dec 2020)

my dream car, the Yugo 45


----------



## Skydivermel (8 Dec 2020)

Here's 2 of mine. Love driving the MG


----------



## Skydivermel (8 Dec 2020)

This drives well also.


----------



## Trextr7monkey (8 Dec 2020)

I still like this a lot which is the 5th one I have owned. 





Also like driving this which is #19 sold it once the bought it back.




In the past I had some MG Maestros ad company cars they were quick at the time and driven hard. 
Best 4x4 would be Nissan XTrail which was luxurious but capacious and comfy. 
Re family saloons Saab 900 which was a great ride comfortable at high speeds


----------



## Nigel Burden (8 Dec 2020)

I can echo all the sentiments about the A35 and the Minor 1000 Traveller as these were my first cars. Although my Traveller had good ash framework the underfloor was rusted badly. The A35 had a tendency to break clutch rods, which meant that I learned to drive without the clutch. The steering was vague, and you could move the steering wheel quite a bit before the steering took effect, unlike the Minor 1000 which was rack and pinion and very direct with no slack. 

Our old Peugeot 306 HDI estate was very good, comfortable, and, for an estate, it would corner well. If I want some fun now I have to borrow my daughters R53 Mini Cooper S Checkmate. The suspension is as hard as hell, especially on 17 inch wheels with run flat tyres, much better on normal tyres though. The supercharger makes a lovely whistling noise as you approach 3000rpm and just gets louder as the revs increase. Fuel economy is, well, sub 20 mpg if you push it. The gearbox is heavy and clonky, which I am told, is common for BMWs, unlike our Skoda Octavia which is light and precise. 

Nigel.


----------



## PetePontoValentino (9 Dec 2020)

I still have the 1999 Elise that I bought new. She's an old lady now, keeps up the Loads Of Trouble Usually Serious motto but hey, when she is on form she's great!


----------



## Mark Karacsonyi (9 Dec 2020)

Until last Friday, it was this one.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Dec 2020)

Oh dear sorry to hear it. 

Are you ok? 

Cheers James


----------



## Cirks (9 Dec 2020)

Current day to day vehicle is this. Great (except economy) and bonkers. Not mine in photo but same as mine. 2.5 tons in 3.5 secs is perfect for run to shops and timber merchants.... : 







N
The TVR I’ve had 23 years so must like it....


Best cars owned, like others here, I’d say my Saab’s 900S Aero and a 9-5 Aero Estate. Brilliant and comfortable and everything needed in a car. 8 year old (when I bought it) Range Rover Vogue SE ranks very highly but did on maintenance cost charts too 
Quite a number of others owned but above are best selection....


----------



## Steve_Scott (9 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> and this cost me a tenth of that one and was a complete blast.
> 
> View attachment 97903


 I had a facelift fiesta ST and it was £12.5k fully loaded with every option... finish quality wasn’t the best in the cockpit but it was bullet proof, never skipped a beat and was a cracking little car to drive. I now have a BMW 340i touring which I love, is certainly quicker and a nicer place to be when driving but it doesn’t raise a smile in the same way that the little fiesta did. Lift off oversteer was certainly easier to master that rwd oversteer!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2020)

Cirks said:


> Current day to day vehicle is this. Great (except economy) and bonkers. Not mine in photo but same as mine. 2.5 tons in 3.5 secs is perfect for run to shops and timber merchants.... : View attachment 97953
> 
> 
> View attachment 97954
> ...


Ah, you changed your name to suit your numberplate. Cheaper than doing it the other way.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Dec 2020)

I'm also in a cycling forum which has s thread about simalar cars being a nuisance on the UK roads!!!! 

They would be horrified at this thread despite having a fair bit in common!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Cirks (9 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Ah, you changed your name to suit your numberplate. Cheaper than doing it the other way.


Nope, my name previously was G265XTN but it was quite difficult to pronounce so changed it via deed-poll


----------



## Kriggi (9 Dec 2020)

Just4Fun said:


> That is a subject that could probably rival sharpening threads for the variety of views, all of which are right in the eyes of the view holders. In reality it is just that different features apply to different people, and to the same people at different times.
> I am jealous of your Lotus but it would not make sense for me to have one, at least not now.


I completely agree and that's what I was trying to convey in my response to Marcros comment about 10 year old cars not being as good as new ones. That was his opinion and mine was the opposite. We both want different things from a car. That's the great thing about cars there's so many to choose from, so if one doesn't suit you, you don't need to talk it down as it may suit others. 

As for the acronym Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious, I guess I've gotten lucky but it's been more reliable that our (newer ) BMW 3 series. Great to see so many Lotuses on here too, they really get under your skin.


----------



## JAW911 (9 Dec 2020)

Owned this scary fast car for thirteen years until we decided to replace it with something we could go away in for weekends and trips. So bought the 991 Carrera S to replace it. Fast but nowhere near as scary! Daily driver is BMW 540i Touring which is a great car to drive and plenty of space for wood!


----------



## Glitch (9 Dec 2020)

Jameshow said:


> Oh dear sorry to hear it.
> 
> Are you ok?
> 
> Cheers James



Probably more upset about losing his job as a Tonka test driver (read his signature)


----------



## billw (9 Dec 2020)

Cirks said:


> The TVR I’ve had 23 years so must like it....



I've had a few friends who bought TVRs and they're absolutely insane. Shame about the constant reliability problems though. I passengered in a T350 and going down the slip road into the M25 was like being in a fighter jet on take off.


----------



## billw (9 Dec 2020)

akirk said:


> e39 m5 - probably the best car I will ever own, 40,000 miles in it without issue...



I had one the same colour as yours. Bought it with 105k on the clock, think it was 8 years old or so? Still looked and sounded like it had just rolled out of the factory. Not a squeak, rattle, or mark on it. The previous owner had spent a few grand on an exhaust but never had it fitted, so I went down and got it done. When the mechanic fired it up he just laughed and said "you've taken one of the best stealth cars around and ruined it". I loved it.

WIll certainly be the only car I ever own where the fuel consumption gauge reads 4mpg. Sold it in the end because it was out of warranty and they changed the rules so that cars over 100k weren't eligible, and I wasn't going to risk that engine going bang.

Probably the biggest downside, especially after coming from a Lotus, was that it was very very difficult to realise how fast you were going. Got done at 96 on the M1, let off with 3 points.

Inerestingly, the 155mph limiter only engaged in 6th gear, you could do 165mph in 5th. Allegedly.


----------



## doctor Bob (9 Dec 2020)

I put in a cheeky (but big sum to me) bid on a certain Merc at silverstone auctions a few weeks ago. The market is still strong for the right car, it went for about +40% of my bid. I should have been brave as I'm convinced it's a proper future classic which will double in the next 5 years.


----------



## akirk (9 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> I had one the same colour as yours. Bought it with 105k on the clock, think it was 8 years old or so? Still looked and sounded like it had just rolled out of the factory. Not a squeak, rattle, or mark on it. The previous owner had spent a few grand on an exhaust but never had it fitted, so I went down and got it done. When the mechanic fired it up he just laughed and said "you've taken one of the best stealth cars around and ruined it". I loved it.
> 
> WIll certainly be the only car I ever own where the fuel consumption gauge reads 4mpg. Sold it in the end because it was out of warranty and they changed the rules so that cars over 100k weren't eligible, and I wasn't going to risk that engine going bang.
> 
> ...



They are stunning cars, and I like the fact that it is subtle and nearly silent - though it does growl at you over 3,000 revs...
Not managed to get mine to 4mpg - though have had over 30mpg on the readout (briefly!) and have averaged 12mpg on a trip - now the RR has managed an average of 4mpg on a trip 
It is tricky to realise the speed, esp. when they will sit all day at 120+ in total comfort - the limiter is 155 in 6th gear, but in 5th you can hit full pace which is actually 186mph! There is also a factory delete of the limiter which some cars have...
The engines are actually one of the most reliable M engines BMW have built - very little goes wrong with them, as long as you keep them well-oiled - certainly no issues in mine or any of those friends own (about 7 of them owned by people I know).


----------



## Just4Fun (9 Dec 2020)

There seems to be a real dichotomy of opinion/experience with BMW reliability. There are loads of youtube videos about what goes wrong on "all" BMWs similar to my wife's, and at quite low milages as well. Plus loads of advice on what you absolutely must replace if you buy a used one. My wife's is a more mundane model than yours but we have done 450 000 km in it without any of the problems they mention, and very little else has gone wrong on it. I don't like the car but have to admire the reliability, especially as it is kept outside in our climate and has no engine block heater or anything like that.

It did have one persistent problem about 10 years ago. When the fuel level dropped below a quarter tank the engine would (edit: sometimes) just stop. Eventually we found out that if you topped up the fuel or just let the car sit for an hour or two it would start up and run normally. Multiple trips to different dealers failed to identify the problem, partly because it was impossible to reproduce the fault at will. Then we tried yet another dealer who fixed it immediately; they must have seen the issue before. Apparently a fuel pipe was collapsing internally, cutting off the fuel supply. Previous workshops had changed the fuel pump, the fuel filler cap and suchlike, but the fault was a simple and cheap pipe all along.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2020)

1980 - 83 I had a BMW R100RT (bike) that was the biggest pile of excrement I've ever seen on the road. I never rode it again after the alloy front wheel folded up and it threw me over the screen. I never felt the slightest inclination to buy anything by BMW after that.


----------



## Just4Fun (9 Dec 2020)

I can certainly understand that Phil. It is strange how some BMWs, like your bike, are awful whilst others are very good. Most marques trend one way or the other.

A friend had a BMW bike. He took up powerful motorcycles later in life and had some Japanese flying machine. After a few months he switched to a BMW touring bike because he thought he was likely to kill himself if he stuck with his original bike. He felt safer on the BMW, which is ironic given your experience. Personally I have always avoided bikes.


----------



## akirk (9 Dec 2020)

I have the M5 and Z3 - only two BMWs I have owned and the only two cars which have never had a mechanical fault in c. 13 years of their ownership - mind you my preferred marque is Land Rover of which I have owned a lot - so hardly surprising that my norm is a car which has problems!!!


----------



## D_W (9 Dec 2020)

1987 ford ranger v6 4x4 with an extended cab and a manual trans. 

I had that in the late 90s as my college truck. It was my dad's before then, and I convinced him to give to me instead of trading it. In 14 years of life when I traded it in on my first "real" car, it had gotten a valve cover gasket changed. That's it. 

Never even wore out the factory brake pads. 

Unfortunately, I traded it on a volkswagen, which exceeded the repair list in the first year of its life (under warranty, though - once the skimpy warranty ran out, it had soaked another $4k out of me before it reached 50k miles and 4 1/2 years old. 

The truck wasn't fast, it didn't get great mileage (decent for a truck), but it always ran and it had push button four wheel drive that could be engaged at any speed, which wasn't quite so common in 1987. That's a nice feature if you're driving on an untreated highway in PA and you see your speedo peg without your road speed changing. Whack the 4wd button and that ends that.


----------



## D_W (9 Dec 2020)

(no fun stories of fast cars - after I got the VW mentioned above, in the first year, I got a ticket for 76 in a 40 (mph) zone and that ended any fun of fast driving as it put me at the limit for points in one ticket - one additional driving point would've yielded a suspended license. Actually, that's enough for an immediate suspension - I had to go to court to get it arbitrarily changed to 71 in a 40 to avoid suspension).


----------



## clogs (9 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe
I bought a K1100LT for long distance comuting....[ the brick, should be lead brick, manthat was heavy] over 100miles each way.....
did that thing suck fuel.....new rear tyre every six weeks and a pair every other 6....Avon Road runners.....
Realy wanted a Honda Pan European but then they were as rare as hens teeth used.....
now only have bikes made before 1940....
bee's in ya hair, oil on ya shoes......lol....


----------



## Cirks (9 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Shame about the constant reliability problems though.


Like any handmade car money has to be spent on keeping them in good order but reliability has never really been an issue for mine.


----------



## XH558 (9 Dec 2020)

First car 998cc mini until i fitted a 1275GT engine that was bored out to 1340cc, Leyland 731ST half race cam with a pair of Stromberg 1 3/4" carbs. LCB exhaust and a Rover 2600 centre box at the back. 6Jx10 wheels and 165/70 10's. Cooper S gearbox. Went like the proverbial off shovel. 

2.0 S Capri III. Big valve head vernier timing wheel and Bill Mead from Ford AVO at Boreham told me how to set the ignition up properly. Boy that made it a lot better, and 3.0 Capri carb (38 DGas) rejetted. Sierra 5 speed box. Decambered rear springs, -2" 142Lb/inch 3.0 Capri race springs on the front. LEDA dampers and the front spoiler and rear wing from the German Capri Turbo. Again it was rather nice to drive especially on 205/60 13 rubber. It has been round Spa on F1 Race day morning back in the day when I was marshalling.

Lots of mediocre stuff but currently drive a SEAT Ibiza, FR technology, 150 ecotsi. 137mph where the law allows, 0-62 mph in 7.6 which is not too shabby for a 1.4 turbo. Lots of fun and my learners liked it too!! The current Ibizas are slower than this version. 

Son 1 has a Ibiza Cupra that is more fun than my FR but its got about 180 ps.

Son 2 has a Mazda MX-5. BBR Supersport 200. It's bloody awesome. He still won't let me drive it despite me teaching him and his bro to drive.....


----------



## Lons (10 Dec 2020)

My first ever car at 17 was an ex Radio Rentals Minivan which of course got the usual makeover, seat and window conversion, custom interior, 1275 engine uprated wheels and brakes not to mention the go faster stripes  I vividly remember having to change the CV joints every few months but at least it was easy.

I had several BMWs over the years as company cars and some high miles, from memory the only issue I ever had was a small water leak through a seam above the boot on a 530 which was quickly fixed. I bought two of my own after that and same story, similar with the 3 Audis I owned and one complaint with my current Merc. My wife has had 5 Minis all faultless unlike e Nissan Juke which was a pile of junk and soon traded in.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2020)

clogs said:


> ....new rear tyre every six weeks and a pair every other 6....Avon Road runners.....



I went through a Michelin rear in six days once. I had a KH 250 for 18 months. 16,000 miles, five rear tyres, six chains and six sets of sprockets. New plugs every 400 miles.  I'd get 3000 miles out of a rear tyre on the Yam - that was a 190 x 70, Bridgestone only so not cheap.


----------



## Droogs (10 Dec 2020)

LOL Phil, that reminds me of a mate who got posted back to Blandford from Hohne in germany. In those days you always bought a tax free vehicle before coming back and he did so. He bought a nice new Hyabusa. He literally picked it up after leaving camp for the last time, on foot, went to the dealer and then rode to Blandford. First thing he had to do was order a new rear as he had squared it off.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Dec 2020)

A late good friend was in the Pay Corps - he got kicked out for VAT evasion by bringing a car back and selling it.


----------



## billw (10 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> A late good friend was in the Pay Corps - he got kicked out for VAT evasion by bringing a car back and selling it.



I looked at bringing my A class back from Gibraltar and if you've owned a vehicle for a certain length of time you don't have to pay import duty, although not sure about VAT. I then remembered that a LHD car would be a nuisance in car parks and sold it.


----------



## RichardG64 (10 Dec 2020)

This is mine


----------



## SammyQ (10 Dec 2020)

My sister ran a limo business...imported Lincoln Towncar, 18ft 'conversion' inserted into the body, 12 cylinder, 5 or 6 litre engine...6 mpg, that fell to 3mpg when you turned on the air con...
Beast was so long, you needed an intercom from back seat to driver...sheesh.
Sam


----------



## Nelly111s (10 Dec 2020)

These are my two. Both British, manual (in every respect) and more similar than you'd think.


----------



## Mark Karacsonyi (11 Dec 2020)

Jameshow said:


> Oh dear sorry to hear it.
> 
> Are you ok?
> 
> Cheers James


I am, thanks for asking. A good reason to now buy a aged Defender.


----------



## Paul Narramore (11 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> 1980 - 83 I had a BMW R100RT (bike) that was the biggest pile of excrement I've ever seen on the road. I never rode it again after the alloy front wheel folded up and it threw me over the screen. I never felt the slightest inclination to buy anything by BMW after that.


Phil, That sounds like the bike with the faulty cast alloy wheels. Quite a number of these were involved in crashes and extra webs were added to the wheels and they were fine after that. I've a BMW R100/7 and an R100GS-Paris Dakar, smashing bikes, and tough as old boots.


----------



## Paul Narramore (11 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I went through a Michelin rear in six days once. I had a KH 250 for 18 months. 16,000 miles, five rear tyres, six chains and six sets of sprockets. New plugs every 400 miles.  I'd get 3000 miles out of a rear tyre on the Yam - that was a 190 x 70, Bridgestone only so not cheap.


Phil, In 2006 I shipped my Honda Pan European to New Jersey and rode her to San Francsico and back before shipping her back to the UK. 17,000 miles in three months. Brand new tyres when I started the journey but after six weeks I'd reached Tucson AZ where she need another new rear tyre (7,000 miles) and rear wheel bearings.


----------



## Just4Fun (11 Dec 2020)

XH558 said:


> First car 998cc mini until i fitted a 1275GT engine that was bored out to 1340cc, Leyland 731ST half race cam with a pair of Stromberg 1 3/4" carbs. LCB exhaust and a Rover 2600 centre box at the back. 6Jx10 wheels and 165/70 10's. Cooper S gearbox. Went like the proverbial off shovel.


That brings back memories. My first car was an 850cc Mini Traveller. I rebuilt the engine with 731 cam, 12G295 head, LCB exhaust, twin SU carbs etc. After that the car went like a ... snail. It was an 850cc Mini Traveller after all. However, it was no longer like an arthritic snaal and I convinced myself it was a vast improvement.

What I find eally odd is that over 40 years later I still remember part numbers for the rebuild.


----------



## heimlaga (11 Dec 2020)

For 20 years I have driven an Opel Kadett E with 1,2 litre push rod engine manufactured in 1984. The same model was sold in Britain as Vauxhall Astra. It is the only car I have ever owned. Now it has 340000 kilometres on the clock and still going strong.
Fairly good for it's size I would say. However the steadily worsening shortage of spare parts will probably put an end to it's days as daily commuter within a few years. Otherwise I rekon it would be good for 10 more years at 12000 kilometres a year.

At the moment I am cleaning up various nooks and crannies in order to repaint a front corner which was damaged in a collision recently. The other driver's liability insurance paid out but the professional who was to repair it caused more damage than he repaired because he didn't understand that the damage was to be repaired and not just covered up temporarily. When I got the car back I had to start by removing all his work and pulling the frame back to correct shape and measurements........ then I started redoing the rest...... At the moment I am a bit sick and tired of certain sorts of "professionals".


----------



## Droogs (11 Dec 2020)

My first car was a 1.2 SR Opel Kaddet Mark 2 in cornflower (sky) blue. Loved that little car until it was nicked and the engine blown


----------



## XH558 (11 Dec 2020)

Just4Fun said:


> That brings back memories. My first car was an 850cc Mini Traveller. I rebuilt the engine with 731 cam, 12G295 head, LCB exhaust, twin SU carbs etc. After that the car went like a ... snail. It was an 850cc Mini Traveller after all. However, it was no longer like an arthritic snaal and I convinced myself it was a vast improvement.
> 
> What I find eally odd is that over 40 years later I still remember part numbers for the rebuild.


You needed to get rid of the forest attached to the traveller......


----------



## Just4Fun (11 Dec 2020)

XH558 said:


> You needed to get rid of the forest attached to the traveller.


But, but, but ... I thought this was a woodwork forum?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Dec 2020)

Paul Narramore said:


> Phil, That sounds like the bike with the faulty cast alloy wheels. Quite a number of these were involved in crashes and extra webs were added to the wheels and they were fine after that. I've a BMW R100/7 and an R100GS-Paris Dakar, smashing bikes, and tough as old boots.


Certainly. They were known to be $hitt. I didn't have the cash to pursue BMW in a legal case. I wouldn't touch a BMW with a bargepole.

Incidentally, the cross members of my bench were purposely put in different planes to help avoid racking. All the stress points of those wheels were in a perfect circle. I wonder how much more than me their engineers and designers were paid.


----------



## Glitch (12 Dec 2020)

Just4Fun said:


> That brings back memories. My first car was an 850cc Mini Traveller. I rebuilt the engine with 731 cam, 12G295 head, LCB exhaust, twin SU carbs etc. After that the car went like a ... snail. It was an 850cc Mini Traveller after all. However, it was no longer like an arthritic snaal and I convinced myself it was a vast improvement.
> 
> What I find eally odd is that over 40 years later I still remember part numbers for the rebuild.



No point spending all that money on an 850cc engine. Most power comes from extra capacity.

I had a few races in an 850cc Mini 7 many, many years ago. 649 cam, 12G940 head, Reece Fish carb, straight cut drop gears and gearbox - 70bhp at the wheels. 
Still the most entertaining form of club racing in the UK in my opinion. They use 998 engines these days and the Miglias use 1275cc.


----------



## Just4Fun (12 Dec 2020)

Glitch said:


> No point spending all that money on an 850cc engine. Most power comes from extra capacity.


Very true. I would not do that now. Who knows what my reasoning was as a teenager.



> I had a few races in an 850cc Mini 7 many, many years ago.


I have never been into circuit racing except as a spectator. My thing has always been rallying and when I started I did quite a few events in Coopers and Cooper Ss. Then over the years a wide range of other stuff up to WRCs and R5s etc. Usually as co-driver rather than driver. I suppose I could have done more driving; it was only a total lack of talent, commitment - and money - that stopped me

The only time I ever drove on a circuit was in a 1600cc Ford-engined single seater during a test day at Mallory Park. Not particularly enjoyable and not something I have ever wanted to repeat.


----------



## Glitch (12 Dec 2020)

Just4Fun said:


> Very true. I would not do that now. Who knows what my reasoning was as a teenager.
> 
> 
> I have never been into circuit racing except as a spectator. My thing has always been rallying and when I started I did quite a few events in Coopers and Cooper Ss. Then over the years a wide range of other stuff up to WRCs and R5s etc. Usually as co-driver rather than driver. I suppose I could have done more driving; it was only a total lack of talent, commitment - and money - that stopped me
> ...



My brief dabble scratched an itch and calmed down my boy racer antics.

Your experience sounds far more interesting. Rally co-driver job is a tough one.
I have a lot of admiration for rally drivers - better all round drivers and car control. 
Closest I got was being a marshal on the 1980 Manx Rally - Tony Pond won in his TR8.

I was lucky enough to get treated to a Jonathan Palmer race day a few years back. I can highly recommend it. Several different race cars which you are encouraged to drive as fast as you can. Far better than usual track days.


----------



## billw (12 Dec 2020)

Talking of rally cars, one of my close neighbours owned a Renault 5 Turbo 2, the second iteration of the banned Group B monster, and let me drive it on the road once. I was about 18 at the time and so scared of it I never got out of second gear. They were obtainable for about £20-25k at the time, so well out of affordability for me, but now....£75k if you ever find one.


----------



## D_W (12 Dec 2020)

I'm guessing that a lot of what's on the road now would outrun one of those. I recall as a kid that the cheap speed car at the time was a mustang LX. 0-60 in about 6 seconds, probably not the greatest at keeping the rear tires in contact with the road and 225 horsepower. 

65 fewer horsepower than our grocery getter now and almost the same 0-60 (but our grocery getter has traction control - like everything else now). 

One of my fellow high school students worked 35 hours a week at a service station to be able to afford a new LX and promptly rolled it completing the roll not by running out of speed, but by hitting a telephone pole laterally. He came out of it with only a broken collarbone. 

My point being, the cars that used to scare us back then probably wouldn't seem as fast now. But some of that is due to the current generation of adults and children being less interested in testing the safety limits of everything. I almost feel bad for the current generation of kids - they're less interested in seeing when a car starts to leave the road and more interested in checking instagram.


----------



## D_W (12 Dec 2020)

Found more information on that renault - anywhere between 158 and 345 horsepower from the factory? That's quite a range.

I could see 345 horsepower in a square shaped car (the types that don't seem to have a preference in terms of their orientation vs. the orientation that the car is moving) with probably questionable clutch feel and a notchy shifter being a bit of a problem.

Renault and alfa and other euro cars never lasted long here as brands because......their individual cars never seemed to last very long as cars. Other than the pike's peak climb, there wasn't much rally car here in the mainstream, and the same for motorcycles (racing was more regional than a national sporting event - something one of my english friends here hates. "american motorcycles are equivalent to tractors from the 1940s. This country has no real motorcycle racing scene!")


----------



## Just4Fun (12 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Talking of rally cars, one of my close neighbours owned a Renault 5 Turbo 2, the second iteration of the banned Group B monster, and let me drive it on the road once.


Nice one. Something for you to remember. 

Jean Ragnotti in one of those was a sight to behold. Worth a look on youtube.


----------



## sploo (12 Dec 2020)

D_W said:


> Found more information on that renault - anywhere between 158 and 345 horsepower from the factory? That's quite a range.
> 
> I could see 345 horsepower in a square shaped car (the types that don't seem to have a preference in terms of their orientation vs. the orientation that the car is moving) with probably questionable clutch feel and a notchy shifter being a bit of a problem.
> 
> Renault and alfa and other euro cars never lasted long here as brands because......their individual cars never seemed to last very long as cars. Other than the pike's peak climb, there wasn't much rally car here in the mainstream, and the same for motorcycles (racing was more regional than a national sporting event - something one of my english friends here hates. "american motorcycles are equivalent to tractors from the 1940s. This country has no real motorcycle racing scene!")


The old Group B rally cars (Group B - Wikipedia) were my absolute favourite; unfortunately they were also pretty lethal (hence being banned).


----------



## billw (12 Dec 2020)

D_W said:


> I'm guessing that a lot of what's on the road now would outrun one of those. I recall as a kid that the cheap speed car at the time was a mustang LX. 0-60 in about 6 seconds, probably not the greatest at keeping the rear tires in contact with the road and 225 horsepower.



One of the other Group B cars, the Ford RS200 could do 0-60 in 2.1 seconds in maxed out spec! I think top speed was something like 115 though due to gearing.


----------



## billw (12 Dec 2020)

D_W said:


> Other than the pike's peak climb, there wasn't much rally car here in the mainstream



A good opportunity to add one of my all time favourite car videos - Ari Vatenan's record breaking PP run in the Pug 405. 

Climb Dance - 1988 Pikes Peak Hill Climb, Ari Vatanen - YouTube


----------



## D_W (12 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> A good opportunity to add one of my all time favourite car videos - Ari Vatenan's record breaking PP run in the Pug 405.
> 
> Climb Dance - 1988 Pikes Peak Hill Climb, Ari Vatanen - YouTube


violent!!

Love the pioneer ad. Don't know if that brand got over there, but everyone worth their salt in the redneck group over here had a big pioneer rack system with a glass front door and huge towers. (my parents wouldn't go for it). Seen not only in homes, but in many trailer parks back then (don't think you have those in the UK). Here and there, you'd see a trailer with a new corvette and pioneer's best inside. No money for a house, though. 

Had to do a double take with the helicopter sound - it came across like it was a drone at first!!


----------



## JAW911 (12 Dec 2020)

As a 21 year old I worked part time in a garage near Thornbury, Bristol. A friend of the owner turned up one day in Jimmy McCrae’s Opel Manta 400 which he was running-in in readiness for the 1983 Lombard RAC rally which was starting I think in Bath. He took me for a run up the road in it as it was fully run-in which was mind-blowing! Saw the car a few days later going through Ashton Court stage. Great days with the Group B cars.....so sad to lose Henri Toivonen though which I seem to remember was the catalyst for the end if that era.


----------



## Nigel Burden (12 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> A good opportunity to add one of my all time favourite car videos - Ari Vatenan's record breaking PP run in the Pug 405.
> 
> Climb Dance - 1988 Pikes Peak Hill Climb, Ari Vatanen - YouTube



Consummate skill on gravel. My old 405 never went like that though.

Nigel.


----------



## Jake (12 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> Talking of rally cars, one of my close neighbours owned a Renault 5 Turbo 2, the second iteration of the banned Group B monster,



Ace little pocket rockets but like all homologations, the road version is nothing like the actual just has all the bits you aren't allowed to change in the right place.


----------



## sploo (12 Dec 2020)

billw said:


> One of the other Group B cars, the Ford RS200 could do 0-60 in 2.1 seconds in maxed out spec! I think top speed was something like 115 though due to gearing.


There are stories of the Lancia Delta doing ludicrous 0-60 times... on gravel, and (if I recall correctly) doing a lap of the Estoril circuit that would have put it in the top 10 of the F1 qualifying that year.

I lusted after the RS200 as a kid, but I've always had a soft spot for the 6R4; probably due to sitting in one on my first ever rally event (again as a kid)


----------



## Droogs (12 Dec 2020)

Ah, 6R4 the way the metro should have been on leaving the gate at cowley - I wish


----------



## Sru (13 Dec 2020)

Had a love of cars that far exceeded my ability to pay for a long time. The first was a Austin 13000 - fell to bits. Then a fiat 127, 3 Ford Escorts (one painted in dulux green), a Ford Orion, Mazda GT and a couple of other commuter boxes. My favourites were the Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo (had 2 in the end) ; a true nutters car that scared the rubbish out of me many times. A few Alfas including the Brera; a car that looked 100 x better than it drove. Plus anyone over 5ft10 would hit their head on the roof. Finally sold my business and bought a real toy despite the missus's rather weary objections. Best thing I have ever bought - so much fun and just a real hoot. 35mpg on motorway cruising, can fit a 2/4 bit of lumber in it through the rear hatch and enough space for a week away. Real practical car <grins stupidly>


----------



## sploo (13 Dec 2020)

Droogs said:


> Ah, 6R4 the way the metro should have been on leaving the gate at cowley - I wish


Difficult to get the kids in the back though


----------



## Swannie61 (13 Dec 2020)

My very first car was a Mk2 cortina, but preferred my Dads Wolsley 1885, he then bought me a MK1 1300GT Escourt. I tinkered with it. 1300 block skimmed and fitted with 1100 pistons, Mk1 1500GT Cortina cam, 28/36 weber, it was quick up to 90mph, peaked at around 110, had 12" Dunlop sports as well, miss it. Now have a 23 year old MX5 and MINI Cooper S 05 plate


----------



## Notters (13 Dec 2020)

Costing The Earth on BBC sounds has a very interesting programme about future sources of power for vehicles including electricity and hydrogen.Very informative


----------



## PetePontoValentino (20 Dec 2020)

Nelly111s said:


> These are my two. Both British, manual (in every respect) and more similar than you'd think.
> View attachment 98124
> View attachment 98124


Love it! I guessed from your user name in your "like" what you drove so came looking. 

Coincidently , we will take delivery of a new Defender 110 at the start of 2021 to run alongside the Elise


----------



## clogs (20 Dec 2020)

Walter Rohle
 the other reason for banning group 4...
 Pikes Peak...not the best vid, cant find his other....


----------



## Andy Kev. (20 Dec 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> A late good friend was in the Pay Corps - he got kicked out for VAT evasion by bringing a car back and selling it.


A colleague in Osnabrück bought a BMW tax free. I think you had to keep them for a year in Germany before you could take them back to the UK. He miscalculated by a day and got hammered for the full tax. We didn’t laugh much.


----------



## Droogs (20 Dec 2020)

It used to be purchase the car 6 months before your posting back to the UK and you could also do this even if you weren't posted back up to 4 times over a continuous 5 year period.

I had a 2nd leftennant who, once we were deployed into the desert for Op Gramby went to a merc dealers on his first R&R day and bought a fully tricked out S class. Then parked it up in the hanger and shipped it back on teeny weeny airways (RAF) herc to Lyneham and picked it up from there when we got back. Cost 38 quid to fly it back on an empty plane. jammy sod. he had to keep it for six months on getting back and he was then free to sell it - no tax to pay. Couldn't have more than 500 miles on the clock as 2 weeks after getting back from the middle east we were deployed to Bosnia for another 7 months.

Oh those were the days


----------



## Andy Kev. (20 Dec 2020)

Droogs said:


> It used to be purchase the car 6 months before your posting back to the UK and you could also do this even if you weren't posted back up to 4 times over a continuous 5 year period.
> 
> I had a 2nd leftennant who, once we were deployed into the desert for Op Gramby went to a merc dealers on his first R&R day and bought a fully tricked out S class. Then parked it up in the hanger and shipped it back on teeny weeny airways (RAF) herc to Lyneham and picked it up from there when we got back. Cost 38 quid to fly it back on an empty plane. jammy sod. he had to keep it for six months on getting back and he was then free to sell it - no tax to pay. Couldn't have more than 500 miles on the clock as 2 weeks after getting back from the middle east we were deployed to Bosnia for another 7 months.
> 
> Oh those were the days


I think you're right. It might have been six months ownership but you couldn't buy another for for a year after you had bought the last one.


----------



## stuckinthemud (21 Dec 2020)

You're all a bit mainstream for me. Best condition was my immaculate mk 1 Vitesse 1600 straight 6 overdrive and Webasto sunroof. I had to sell it as I knew I couldn't look after it but loved sitting on the front wheel just tinkering around. Also loved my Suzuki Whizzkid SC100GX, so gutless and yet more fun than almost any other car I ever owned, had prodigious rear wheel grip, was doing 50 on the snow when the grip ran out, that snap spin was prodigious too, then hit the curb bounced off the roof back on to 4 wheels. Me and my mate got out without a scratch. My mini marcos was the most fun, so much fun looking at the underside of trucks in traffic jams, setting off all the car alarms in the street with a full rally cherry bomb exhaust and soo fast getting up to 70, or at least it felt like it.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Dec 2020)

I miss fun cars! 
Cars are so sanitized these days!!! 

Cheers James


----------



## stuckinthemud (21 Dec 2020)

My definition of a great car is one that makes you smile every time you walk toward it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Dec 2020)

Ther isn't a car in the world that can do that to me. If I won £150m on the Euro lottery I can't imagine paying five grand for a car. Now, bikes ...


----------



## stuckinthemud (21 Dec 2020)

You're so right, as soon as I discovered bikes, I sold my car and didn't drive another til I met my wife. Favourite bike was my blueprinted Armstrong 500. Rode for years in every kind of weather, loved every second. Now, apparently, I love my wife, kids and mortgage more than being on 2 wheels (actually, I do) but it took a long time for my other half to stop asking if I missed my bike and hoping I'd lie about it.


----------



## Just4Fun (22 Dec 2020)

stuckinthemud said:


> Best condition was my immaculate mk 1 Vitesse 1600 straight 6 overdrive and Webasto sunroof.


Now that is a car I would like to have seen. I drove a couple of 2 litre Vitesse but never even saw a 1600. I knew they existed but they seemed to be very rare. Looking back, it was a ludicrous concept really; a straight 6 with only 1600 cc is just odd and it is hard to know what market they were going for.

I had a few Triumphs: a Herald that I barely remember, a Mk II Spitfire, 2 Mk III GT6, a 1300 FWD saloon, a 2.5 injection saloon and a TR7. There are stories behind all of them.


----------



## Just4Fun (22 Dec 2020)

stuckinthemud said:


> My definition of a great car is one that makes you smile every time you walk toward it.


I remember reading a road test comparing a Merc sports car with a Ferrari (I forget which models). On paper they were very similar cars: same engine configuration, vehicle layout, power, performance etc. The author said the main difference was that you could go out to the Merc in the morning, jump in, start up and be off straight away. With the Ferrari you always had to take 5 minutes to walk around it and admire it before you even unlocked it.


----------

